
The Pregnancy Penalty: new nationwide data on the employment impact of pregnancy - parris
https://storyforj.com/s/NXPqLk
======
dang
Please don't do promotional upvoting and commenting on HN. The community
considers that spamming, and we ban accounts and sites that do it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
eammae
The pregnancy penalty - what a sad concept to now understand. And yet it truly
does exist. After sharing the news of my engagement with my boss and telling
him how great I'd timed my wedding in relation to the performance year and to
still be promoted to manager, he immediately joked that if I didn't make
manager I could always have a baby. I'm lucky too (even with such a joke)
because my workplace does protect pregnancy leave and prides itself on
providing paid family leave for both mom's and dad's, but some aren't so lucky
as she said.

Amazingly researched and well thought out article and it's so cool how her job
directly correlated to her own experiences and she was able to develop the
article by way of living it.

~~~
sarahfaulkner
As if promotion and baby were substitutes for each other...Thanks for sharing.
Agreed - much needed research to put numbers to the discussion!

------
lframsey
Thank you for shedding light on this issue! Even with guaranteed paid
maternity leave and working for a global corporate employer that prides itself
on ‘supporting mothers’, I returned to the office 2 weeks early for fear of
missing work that would lead to promotional opportunities. The undercurrent,
particularly in a male dominated industry, is still heavily present that
maternity leave delays career growth. Looking forward to hearing more of this
type of discussion!

------
herotears
Such an important highlight on a real problem!

